# Conduit into battery room



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey guys,
Having a debate at work here. I'm looking for your opinions. We're wiring into a battery room using RMC. One guy told me that I need to have a seal fitting on both sides of the wall (one inside the room and one outside). I know it has to be the first fitting inside the room, but I'm not convinced about having one ouside the room as well. Any comments?


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

CheapCharlie said:


> Hey guys,
> Having a debate at work here. I'm looking for your opinions. We're wiring into a battery room using RMC. One guy told me that I need to have a seal fitting on both sides of the wall (one inside the room and one outside). I know it has to be the first fitting inside the room, but I'm not convinced about having one ouside the room as well. Any comments?


Is it a fire rated wall?

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, well I think so. Double drywall on the inside, metal studs. Have to firestop the hole I put through.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Check the notes in plans for penetrations and certain types of applications to use. 

Or sleeve the hole and fire stop. If its a demising wall.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

PLANS?? LOL. We don't have any plans here. It's a job at a power station here (POCO). They built the room and we're to put the battery bank in and pipe in for heat/lights/exhaust fan. Our EIP doesn't specify how to pipe it. Just wondering about code for the seals.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

CheapCharlie said:


> PLANS?? LOL. We don't have any plans here. It's a job at a power station here (POCO). They built the room and we're to put the battery bank in and pipe in for heat/lights/exhaust fan. Our EIP doesn't specify how to pipe it. Just wondering about code for the seals.


I would say fire stop is more then suffice.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

For sure we have to fire stop around the outside of the pipe, but I'm asking about seals. Crouse hinds EYS fittings.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

CheapCharlie said:


> For sure we have to fire stop around the outside of the pipe, but I'm asking about seals. Crouse hinds EYS fittings.


Link seal!!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

CheapCharlie said:


> For sure we have to fire stop around the outside of the pipe, but I'm asking about seals. Crouse hinds EYS fittings.


Why would you have to use that fitting entering into a battery room?

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Not sure why you would need seal offs for a battery room. Is it a hazerdous location for a different reason? If there is a difference in temperature you will need to seal for condensation but that can be accomplished with a simple conduit body.


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

Not sure if it would be a hazardous location or not. Just off gassing from the batteries being charged. Sad to say but here our code books usually collect dust. I'm trying to figure it out and do it right.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

CheapCharlie said:


> Not sure if it would be a hazardous location or not. Just off gassing from the batteries being charged. Sad to say but here our code books usually collect dust. I'm trying to figure it out and do it right.


I recall building a battery backup system for a Fed building and I dont remember ever using eys fittings.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

This is a 129V/500AH flooded Lead Selenium bank.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

CheapCharlie said:


> Hey guys,
> Having a debate at work here. I'm looking for your opinions. We're wiring into a battery room using RMC. One guy told me that I need to have a seal fitting on both sides of the wall (one inside the room and one outside). I know it has to be the first fitting inside the room, but I'm not convinced about having one ouside the room as well. Any comments?


 I remember, about 25 years ago, I did a battery room.

Everything had to be explosion proof, Exhaust fan, Electric heater, and 2 Incandescent lights.


GUESS WHAT???? 

The door to the room was made of wood!!!!!!! :blink::blink:

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

No Kidding!


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> I remember, about 25 years ago, I did a battery room.
> 
> Everything had to be explosion proof, Exhaust fan, Electric heater, and 2 Incandescent lights.
> 
> ...


lol...metal door here. But it is all explosion proof. Explosion proof thermostat, explosion proof oil heater, vapour proof fluorescents, explosion proof exhaust fan. That's why I put a seal on the inside of the room.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

If if it is considered a hazardous location then you are required a seal off when passing from unclassified area to classified on either side of the boundary within ten feet of the boundary. It has to be the first fitting and you are basically only allowed reducing bushings.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

CheapCharlie said:


> Hey guys,
> Having a debate at work here. I'm looking for your opinions. We're wiring into a battery room using RMC. One guy told me that I need to have a seal fitting on both sides of the wall (one inside the room and one outside). I know it has to be the first fitting inside the room, but I'm not convinced about having one ouside the room as well. Any comments?


About two years ago I was working on a corps of engineers job that had a battery closet and was technically unclassified but the corps wanted it installed class 1 div 2 (corps of engineers jobs are weird) anyway we only needed the seal offs inside the room. The Chico mix is supposed to prevent any air spark dust etc from crossing thru from the unclassified area. We also took explosion proof MC in rmc from the same area thru a wall into a regular 4 square box in the unclass area with no seal off in the unclass area. Hope that helps


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Either way it's already piped. I put a seal inside the battery room only. As far as I could tell that's all I needed. it's 100% better than the existing battery rooms that have no seals at all.


----------

